

Latest Developments in Ruby 1.9.2 - rnicholson
http://gihyo.jp/dev/column/01/prog/2010/010801

======
vegai
[https://rails.lighthouseapp.com/projects/8994/tickets/2188-i...](https://rails.lighthouseapp.com/projects/8994/tickets/2188-i18n-fails-
with-multibyte-strings-in-ruby-19-similar-to-2038)

Still broken, I guess? This is a show-stopper for ruby-1.9 & rails-2
deployments.

~~~
sailormoon
Ha. I post on that ticket several times, under another identity ; )

Those patches do work, btw, I've deployed some (not so critical) sites on 1.9
with them. But yeah, still broken out of the box - not good at all.

------
sailormoon
1.9.2 is very nice indeed. 1.9.1 mostly solved my long-running-process memory
leak woes, 1.9.2 solves them completely - I can now use Ruby for daemons
without a second thought. I find this utterly delightful.

Add to that the cool ~20% speedup over 1.9.1 and this latest version of Ruby
is a very exciting and compelling release indeed. I am glad Rails Core is
throwing their weight behind it.

